# Plowing long drive in Maine blizzard, video



## stargazer

You have gotten Maine style snow down south this winter, but I'll bet you don't have driveways like this one in your town or city! 

*I go into the ditch *at the halfway point, but come back out without stopping.  I'm driving and plowing with one hand, holding a small snapshot shirt pocket camera in the other shooting a video clip. Very rough gravel drive.

Crank up the sound and go to full screen to get the feeling of being there. Man, I'd almost pay to do this.






It's 5 minutes out of 12 hours of enjoyment!

By the way, it's the second pass. The first was even more exciting, using the V plow, but I hit the darn "pause" button just after I started.


----------



## Mick76

Thats one long a$$ drive!


----------



## Dr Who

How long is that driveway? 
I thought I would look out my house window and see you pass by!


----------



## stargazer

Dr Who;1241613 said:


> How long is that driveway?
> I thought I would look out my house window and see you pass by!


Excellent, love original humor.  You'd probably hear me go by with the music cranked up. My wife and I are both musicians, so we have decent stereo's at home. But that dump truck has the best stereo I own, which is why my helper gets the other truck.

Not sure exactly, but over a mile. I've had some real experiences there. Once the snow was VERY deep and drifted level over a dip in the road. When I dipped down the snow came over the hood and onto the windshield, I thought I was going down for good! Felt like driving into a river and hitting a hole. Came back up like a submarine surfacing.

Love those adrenaline rushes! Never take your foot off the gas!


----------



## mercer_me

Nice video. What part of Maine are you in?


----------



## STIHL GUY

wow thats a long driveway lol


----------



## GMCHD plower

Whats the truck/plow combo?


----------



## stargazer

GMCHD plower;1241811 said:


> Whats the truck/plow combo?


Chevy cab/chassis chopped off at the rear spring hanger with plate and hitch welded on. It has a short aluminum Truckcraft flatbed dump body that the truck body builder refused to guarantee because they said it was too small - works great! It's a 3500 4x4 with locking differential, dual wheels, dual gas tanks, and dual batteries in parallel. 8.1 liter vortec gas (hog) with an Allison tranny. Truck was ordered specifically for plowing.

I have chains all around for the wheels, boron steel with big 1/4 inch thick studs, hardened after assembly (from Finland). In Nova Scotia I used to have boron "bumps" welded onto my horse's shoes, he could gallop across frozen lakes without slipping. Boron steel really grips the ice. In fact, if it's slippery I can rip through the ice, the pavement, and down into the roadbed gravel for a good grip!  I plow almost no pavement, all gravel.

The speakers have titanium tweeter horns, like you might find in a top quality PA system at a concert. Cones are poly with deep rubber surrounds. That's Fiona singing with Ollabelle ("Elijah Rock"). She's long and lean and beautiful, plays bass also with those long fingers (not on that particular song). She has an Australian accent when she talks to you, but you can't hear it when she sings. All four members sing really well, they do a variety of styles. Wish they would come back north, if you get a chance to see them in concert, bet you won't forget them. The songs are now more developed and lots better than on my old CD.

The plow is a stainless 9 1/2 foot Fisher eXtreme V, which I really like, fast acting and good cast and height. I have the handheld fishstick controller. You should see that V open up a deep road with the snow flying to each side and the truck tracking straight. I usually have at least a ton or more of sand in the back for weight. All six tires are true winter tires with heavy studs.


----------



## GMCHD plower

We need a picture of this truck!!!


----------



## skimastr105

no kidding. show us a picture of the truck. sounds like a plowin machine.


----------



## stargazer

GMCHD plower;1241948 said:


> We need a picture of this truck!!!











This is down near the bottom of my property, you can see part of a wheel chain hanging over the side of the bed




























Shot from the 2nd barway on my property. Look close at the bottom of the last photo, see the white car coming at you? That's almost down to the end of my property.


----------



## mercer_me

stargazer;1241983 said:


> Look close at the bottom of the last photo, see the white car coming at you? That's almost down to the end of my property.


Nice truck and plow. If I was going to plow that far I would have somthing with a wing. Do you ever have to hire somebody to shelf that bank off?


----------



## OrganicsL&L

IS that Katahdin or the Bigelows? Beautiful scenery! Only problem with plowing drives like that is usually you can only get $50 for them....here in S. Maine anyway! Nice rig though.

Or the White Mtns?


----------



## stargazer

mercer_me;1242008 said:


> Nice truck and plow. If I was going to plow that far I would have something with a wing. Do you ever have to hire somebody to shelf that bank off?


I looked into a wing and took careful measurements, the one I looked at (jjag wing) rode too low, even in the full up position.


















I go up and down a lot and the hydraulic cylinder and shaft would hit the road when making the break from steep down to leveled off. Why they engineered the shaft to ride under the support arm is beyond me. Good for flatlands and city streets, useless to me. I wish I could have one, a high rider would get paid for in one big snow year, then make money. I also need a lot of maneuverability to do some of my jobs, I'd get wider and have trouble in tight spots with the wing.

I have to hire it done, very expensive so I wait till it absolutely must be done or I risk being trapped, which has almost happened.


----------



## stargazer

OrganicsL&L;1242029 said:


> IS that Katahdin or the Bigelows? Beautiful scenery! Only problem with plowing drives like that is usually you can only get $50 for them....here in S. Maine anyway! Nice rig though.
> 
> Or the White Mtns?


White Mtns, I'm near the border and used to plow into N.H. I've cut back and stay in ME. now.

I like to say that my standard driveway charge is $25, but with the price of gas I do charge more for the one in the video.


----------



## Grassman09

OrganicsL&L;1242029 said:


> IS that Katahdin or the Bigelows? Beautiful scenery! Only problem with plowing drives like that is usually you can only get $50 for them....here in S. Maine anyway! Nice rig though.
> 
> Or the White Mtns?


Yea and then they tell you, you didn't do it properly.



stargazer;1241490 said:


> You have gotten Maine style snow down south this winter, but I'll bet you don't have driveways like this one in your town or city!
> 
> *I go into the ditch *at the halfway point, but come back out without stopping.  I'm driving and plowing with one hand, holding a small snapshot shirt pocket camera in the other shooting a video clip. Very rough gravel drive.
> 
> Crank up the sound and go to full screen to get the feeling of being there. Man, I'd almost pay to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 5 minutes out of 12 hours of enjoyment!
> 
> By the way, it's the second pass. The first was even more exciting, using the V plow, but I hit the darn "pause" button just after I started.


 Whos the Artisit Chaka Khan ? LOL..


----------



## stargazer

Here is a picture of my other flat bed Chevy, also a dually cab/chassis:


----------



## stargazer

Grassman09;1242073 said:


> Yea and then they tell you, you didn't do it properly.


  ............. :laughing: ..........................................


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

someone needs a plow deflector.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

THEGOLDPRO;1242088 said:


> someone needs a plow deflector.


I was thinking a better defroster...LOL


----------



## exmark

Nice vid and thats a sweet truck.


----------



## ultimateinc

hope your getting near $300 a push for that driveway.


----------



## stargazer

THEGOLDPRO;1242088 said:


> someone needs a plow deflector.


I have four V plows for two trucks, two with and two without deflectors. They do help, but with cold powdery snow it still flies up onto the windshield and eliminates your vision. Also, they seem to reduce the cast which I like on narrow roads to keep the banks from building up too fast. Kind of like a snowblower. It's partly that I like to plow as fast as I can and still be able to see (a little). Not like driveways in town where you never get up to speed.

And sometimes in heavy drifting snow (drifted snow is hard like sand) the blades with the deflectors will ride up gradually and you don't realize it till you are really stuck with snow under the truck body. So they are not a cure all. I especially don't like the metal ones, which I used to have.


----------



## stargazer

exmark;1242119 said:


> Nice vid and thats a sweet truck.


Thanks!



ultimateinc;1242123 said:


> hope your getting near $300 a push for that driveway.


You are exactly right, but this is Maine so I do it for less.

Just don't tell that I'd pay to have that much enjoyment!


----------



## stargazer

I have to hit the sack! Country boy. 

Bye all, thanks for the comments.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

ultimateinc;1242123 said:


> hope your getting near $300 a push for that driveway.


yea no kidding in my area of CT that would be all of a $300 driveway, i do one thats about 1/3 smaller then that for $200 a push for 12 inches and under.


----------



## redoak

Doesn't get anny better than listening to Amy Helm, Fiona and the boys while plowing deep snow.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Veryyyy nice truck! How many accounts do you do with it?


----------



## ddb maine

stargazer;1242131 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> *You are exactly right, but this is Maine so I do it for less.*
> 
> Just don't tell that I'd pay to have that much enjoyment!


Amen to that! It's funny how drastically different prices are state to state. "Man I wouldn't do that for less than...." Not if you lived in maine my friend. Further north you go the worse it gets.


----------



## stargazer

OrganicsL&L;1242116 said:


> I was thinking a better defroster...LOL


Thing is, it puts out so much heat I nearly get heat stroke, but it just can't keep up with the amount of cold in all that snow. Lots of breeze and zero degrees. I keep the windows down whenever the snow is not coming in, just to keep from cooking. I often have the offside window down, switch when I change sides with the plow. When it blows in the open window due to wind shift or a road curve you find out how much snow is in the air, have to scoop out the cab!

Wish you could order windshields with the heat wires built in like my rear window has!


----------



## stargazer

redoak;1242152 said:


> Doesn't get anny better than listening to Amy Helm, Fiona and the boys while plowing deep snow.


Oh yeah, I totally agree. I bought the (Ollabelle) CD at a concert, and was disappointed that it wasn't as good as their up to date music. Later I found it to be my favorite CD, I sometimes let it go around and around for a whole storm!


----------



## stargazer

GMCHD plower;1242317 said:


> Veryyyy nice truck! How many accounts do you do with it?


Around 60 last month. Not all small ones either. Usually my helper does some but on one recent storm his front drive shaft snapped on his first driveway (yeah, difficult steep one) and I had to finish that one and do all the rest. (Hint, if stuck, do not gun it to spin your wheels in a powerful truck with a lot of weight.) He later helped me install a new shaft.



ddb maine;1242441 said:


> Amen to that! It's funny how drastically different prices are state to state. "Man I wouldn't do that for less than...." Not if you lived in maine my friend. Further north you go the worse it gets.


Yeah, our income may be less, but at least our income taxes are higher! 

Ultimateinc impressed me with his guess from a video of $300! Five or so years ago I got $300 for a shorter road in N.H., when I mentioned that to the driveway's owner he freaked out!

I've had some damage on that account, but I still enjoy doing it and get enough to get by. Plus, I'm close to the area anyway so less of a drive to the job.


----------



## mercer_me

stargazer;1242051 said:


> I looked into a wing and took careful measurements, the one I looked at (jjag wing) rode too low, even in the full up position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I go up and down a lot and the hydraulic cylinder and shaft would hit the road when making the break from steep down to leveled off. Why they engineered the shaft to ride under the support arm is beyond me. Good for flatlands and city streets, useless to me. I wish I could have one, a high rider would get paid for in one big snow year, then make money. I also need a lot of maneuverability to do some of my jobs, I'd get wider and have trouble in tight spots with the wing.
> 
> I have to hire it done, very expensive so I wait till it absolutely must be done or I risk being trapped, which has almost happened.


You should look into a wing from H.P. Faifield in Skowhegan. They put wings on 1 tons all the time. You could also get a single axle truck with a plow, wing and sander. They have alot of great deals on single axle trucks at state autions.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Nice vid but I think I'd shoot myself if I had to listen to that music. But you might not like my music


----------



## stargazer

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1242822 said:


> Nice vid but I think I'd shoot myself if I had to listen to that music. But you might not like my music


Sorry, but that's one of my favorite songs, I always crank it up!

I'm a musician, so rhythm and bass isn't enough. I need melody and flow. Beautiful blonde doesn't hurt, either.

By the way, I'm a good shot, state champion many times. I'd shoot myself if I had to listen to some of the "music" out there.


----------



## EGLC

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1242822 said:


> Nice vid but I think I'd shoot myself if I had to listen to that music. But you might not like my music


lol I was thinking the same thing


----------



## stargazer

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1242822 said:


> Nice vid but I think I'd shoot myself if I had to listen to that music. But you might not like my music





EGLC;1243319 said:


> lol I was thinking the same thing


Ha! I know the feeling. Don't know why I like that song so much, can't even describe what type of music it is, just grabs me. That happened to be the song that came on. I could, but don't control what's next. At the end of the video clip you can hear the next song, a bluegrass "Train" song .

I have around twenty hours of CD music (not MP3) in the truck, played "shuffle" by the song, not the CD. Some of the styles that may come up next include:

Blues, classic Rock, Country, Jazz, Oldies, Reggae, Funk, Classical (Mozart), Gospel, Bluegrass, Folk, Native American, Latin, Swing, Acoustic Blues, Chicago Blues, Samba, R&B, Jazz Blues and more that I can't think of, including some experimental stuff. I like them all.

I don't like anything produced by a computer, it's mechanical and lifeless. Even a big motor has a beat, but is it music or noise?

Anyway, it's important to listen to whatever trips your trigger. Music is about causing a feeling, and everyone is different and has had different experiences.

But I'll bet you could like that song if you were looking out your windshield at that snow! The lack of snow lately and in the foreseeable future is depressing! :crying:

Heck, I'd be happy to listen to Rap if I could be out plowing now!


----------



## andcon83

ddb maine;1242441 said:


> Further north you go the worse it gets.


You got that right. I can't believe what people get for driveways and roofs elsewhere.


----------



## dpglandscapes

i would love to have that truck


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

stargazer;1243661 said:


> Heck, I'd be happy to listen to Rap if I could be out plowing now!


Now I think you are going just a little too far


----------



## stargazer

dpglandscapes;1244209 said:


> i would love to have that truck


Then you would really love plowing with that truck with the chains on. They feel great!

On Feb. 6th I had to put the chains on to do that same driveway, it had snowed, then poured rain, then froze. Very heavy stuff with a layer of ice underneath.



stargazer;1243661 said:


> Heck, I'd be happy to listen to Rap if I could be out plowing now!





NICHOLS LANDSCA;1244352 said:


> Now I think you are going just a little too far


 

Sure that would be suffering, but I'm suffering even worse from winter plowing withdrawal. We are even expected to get above freezing today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :crying:


----------



## stargazer

stargazer;1241490 said:


> You have gotten Maine style snow down south this winter, but I'll bet you don't have driveways like this one in your city or town!
> 
> *I go into the ditch *at the halfway point, but come back out without stopping.  I'm driving and plowing with one hand, holding a small snapshot shirt pocket camera in the other shooting a video clip. Very rough gravel drive.
> 
> Crank up the sound and go to full screen to get the feeling of being there. Man, I'd almost pay to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 5 minutes out of 12 hours of enjoyment!
> 
> By the way, it's the second pass. The first was even more exciting, using the V plow, but I hit the darn "pause" button just after I started.


Just putting the link onto this page, I know I hate to change pages. Better mention it's a 9 1/2 ft. plow. Should probably put that in the vid info.


----------



## RedArrow

I didn't think Maine was that long much less a driveway!!


----------



## stargazer

RedArrow;1244837 said:


> I didn't think Maine was that long much less a driveway!!


  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cleveland, Ohio?

As a side note, there is (or was) the remains of a small cabin in CT marked by a sign that says "Birthplace of Moses Cleveland".

Guess he got tired of stony, poor New England soil and must have pioneered west to better farm country, then invited everyone to come join him.

(Grain of salt, never did well in history, just like seeing old old stuff.)

Speaking of grain of salt, just got back from sanding that same long driveway. And others in the area. Went from 9 degrees F this morning to 50 degrees this afternoon. Wow! They've been talking about it but it finally actually got here. Really slicked up the ground ice!


----------



## cj7plowing

stargazer how long is the bed on your truck. I am interested in the way you sent it up as I need shortbed trucks to plow where I do. did you have to move the gas tank or anything else to make it work?


----------



## stargazer

cj7plowing;1245224 said:


> stargazer how long is the bed on your truck. I am interested in the way you sent it up as I need short bed trucks to plow where I do. did you have to move the gas tank or anything else to make it work?


A company set it up for me, but I don't think they had to move tanks. They may have made new or adjusted the fuel filler neck/lines.

I think the bed is 8 ft. My other similar truck has a 9 ft bed and I've had people comment that I have a short bed. So the 8 ft. looks very short. The truck body company did not want to use it, said it was too small, they would not guarantee it. The workman who did it was mad when he found that the fancy aluminum tail piece with lights hit the frame before the dump body was raised all the way. I had them remove it and it's in my barn.

The flat plate in the rear with the hitch is pretty standard, nice when you back into a snowbank. They also made steel surrounds for the lights and raised them and turned them sideways from the way they come on a cab/chassis. The surrounds really help also when you back into snow.

I'm going out shortly to do a shorter, very narrow road with chains on. It's a slab of ice and I want to use this thaw to widen it as much as I can. It's way too narrow for my (full size) tractor to be able to turn into the banks, so I'm hoping they are so soft they will move. It's a government job, road that has never been plowed before. I did it the first time *after* the first *2 blizzards*. My wife was mad that they waited that long, but hey, government efficiency. I used chains all around and low range to do it the first time, blind as far as where the ditches were. I also used the other truck.


----------



## KubotaJr

Ollabelle! Saw them in Nyc 2 yrs back and was hooked ever since. Excellent choice of music for your video.


----------



## stargazer

KubotaJr;1245383 said:


> Ollabelle! Saw them in Nyc 2 yrs back and was hooked ever since. Excellent choice of music for your video.


Thanks, I'd never heard of Ollabelle till I saw them in concert. They were fantastic.

I want to clarify that Ollabelle was on the truck stereo and my camera mike picked it up. At the end of the video, between songs, you can hear the wipers and motor till the next song comes on the stereo (CD's, song and CD "shuffle", not MP3's). I have the music cranked up which drowns out the noise of the plow and truck.

I widened that (government) road I mentioned, then came back late in the day and sanded it heavy. Looks good.

I drove (not slipped) into the hidden ditches a few times at the beginning, but with the chains on I kept going and drove right out.  I used low range 4WD, and with the Allison transmission, low range and chains feels like a tractor. The plow is the weak link, I tried not to push too hard on it. Checked the mounts when I got home and it seemed OK.


----------



## mkwl

stargazer;1242061 said:


> White Mtns, I'm near the border and used to plow into N.H. I've cut back and stay in ME. now.
> 
> I like to say that my standard driveway charge is $25, but with the price of gas I do charge more for the one in the video.


$25!!!!!!!!!! I sure hope you charge more for that one... like 10x $25!!!! YIKES!


----------



## stargazer

mkwl;1246689 said:


> $25!!!!!!!!!! I sure hope you charge more for that one... like 10x $25!!!! YIKES!


I wonder how many normal driveways would it take end to end to equal a drive that long? There is also a medium sized parking lot when you get up to the house.


----------

